# Received a letter from Customs today



## Oldjarhead (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello to all. I'm not certain if I'm in the correct section for this note, and if not I do apologize. So here's the deal, I received a letter from US Customs and Border Protection today informing me that a package addressed to me, that contains a controlled substance has been seized. The description is...One bag containing Steroids. I've got a few different things that I'm waiting on and are in transit so I'm not real sure exactly what they got their hands on. Could be Test, Tren, hcg, or pharm grade Aromasin. Not real sure they would consider that later two steroids as they have described but the hcg is super late on arrival and landed in Los Angeles on the 7th, according to tracking, if you believe in that. Ok 1st question, the letter says in one part that if I do NOTHING that in response to the letter that after 30 days it will be considered abandoned and destroyed by the Government at their expense. Or I can contest the seized property, by filling out the attached request and mailing it in. On that very same page to contest it has 2 options.#1 chk the box if I agree to voluntarily abandon the controlled substance or #2 I request that CBP commence seizure proceedings. So I'm thinking don't fill siht out and do nothing as explained in their first option  by doing NOTHING. Correct? Question #2 am I now flagged by CBP and under postal radar. Question # 3, The wife has suggested a P O Box in the past and now insist on it, ( bless her heart, she really has been a trooper in this thing called life) would that be an Evan bigger flag or perhaps incoming parcels monitored under a more powerful scope. Anyways, living and learning, anything anybody has to say will defiantly be aprieated. Best Regards.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2017)

Do nothing. Do not respond. Get either a p.o.box or an actual mailbox at a privately owned shipping store.. because your wife asked you too.


----------



## Oldjarhead (Mar 28, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Do nothing. Do not respond. Get either a p.o.box or an actual mailbox at a privately owned shipping store.. because your wife asked you too.



Absolutly. Thank You.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2017)

What I want to know is where customs keep all the shit that gets confiscated, hey just curious...lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2017)

Burn the letter


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 28, 2017)

stonetag said:


> What I want to know is where customs keep all the shit that gets confiscated, hey just curious...lol




Well.......


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Burn the letter



Wipe your ass with it first.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 28, 2017)

That sucks man. Have yet to receive a letter of seizure...but it happens. I wouldn't respond either I'd be sketched out. Contact your source about what happened.


----------



## Oldjarhead (Mar 28, 2017)

stonetag said:


> What I want to know is where customs keep all the shit that gets confiscated, hey just curious...lol


Thats no joke. I'm still trying to figure out which parcel they got, but which ever one it is they got a gang of siht.


----------



## Oldjarhead (Mar 28, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> That sucks man. Have yet to receive a letter of seizure...but it happens. I wouldn't respond either I'd be sketched out. Contact your source about what happened.


Ya I will contact no doubt. Just kind of bummed out. Not really sweating the lost of product as  much as wondering what happens next time. Honestly, I'm not gonna stop doing what I'm doing but I definitely need to research and rethink this whole thing. Thanks for responding.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 28, 2017)

Or just find a local/domestic source and not have to worry about customs.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2017)

Oldjarhead said:


> Ya I will contact no doubt. Just kind of bummed out. Not really sweating the lost of product as  much as wondering what happens next time. Honestly, I'm not gonna stop doing what I'm doing but I definitely need to research and rethink this whole thing. Thanks for responding.


Probably nothing next time. It might go through with no issues. But it might get seized again. It's the chance you take with international.


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 28, 2017)

Seeker said:


> or an actual mailbox at a privately owned shipping store.. because your wife asked you too.


 
Never heard of this one before?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> Never heard of this one before?



Ive had one. Paid $10 a month. You use the actual physical address of the store plus your mail box number.
IE: 5 Main St #200
Town, state, zip.


----------



## Oldjarhead (Mar 28, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Ive had one. Paid $10 a month. You use the actual physical address of the store plus your mail box number.
> IE: 5 Main St #200
> Town, state, zip.


As soon as I park this tractor this afternoon that is exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 28, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Ive had one. Paid $10 a month. You use the actual physical address of the store plus your mail box number.
> IE: 5 Main St #200
> Town, state, zip.



Thats weird. So im assuming you kind of have to befriend the store owner a little? I mean, They have to know something even a little shady is most likley happening if you are not getting a PO box and you are trying to "rent" their business box?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> Thats weird. So im assuming you kind of have to befriend the store owner a little? I mean, They have to know something even a little shady is most likley happening if you are not getting a PO box and you are trying to "rent" their business box?




Haha no, brother. They rent out mailboxes to the public in addition to all other shipping needs someone may have.   They're like po boxes. You can rent different sizes. It's an added revenue for  the store.  I liked it because I had my own key to the mailbox section of the store which is right when you walk in. Like in the lobby of  the store. So a customer who rented a mailbox could go check their mail 24hours a day. The rest of the store would be gated and locked from the mailbox section.


----------



## Oldjarhead (Mar 29, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Haha no, brother. They rent out mailboxes to the public in addition to all other shipping needs someone may have.   They're like po boxes. You can rent different sizes. It's an added revenue for  the store.  I liked it because I had my own key to the mailbox section of the store which is right when you walk in. Like in the lobby of  the store. So a customer who rented a mailbox could go check their mail 24hours a day. The rest of the store would be gated and locked from the mailbox section.


So as it is I just went with a PO Box. 108.00 for a year and the 13 month free. Hunnie is happy so that makes it priceless. In addition my local domestic source is still at it. I would say he's a little more exspencive but after this turn of events who's to say. Thank you seeker and everybody else for your Regards.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2017)

Sounds good man.  And now you don't have to worry about the Mrs. Getting all nervous About the packages coming to your door.


----------



## Jmn (Mar 30, 2017)

Ignore ignore ignore I have received them in the past as well the first one scared the crap out of me.


----------

